# رحلة لدير الانيا صموئيل المعترف بجبل القلمون بمغاغة (الحق اطلع )



## engy_love_jesus (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*ازيكم وحشتونى اوى 

امبارح كنت فى رحلة لدير الانبا صموئيل المعترف 

وبامانة اول حاجة جت على بالى اول ما وصلت الدير 

انتم وان فيه ناس كتير اوى مرحتهوش ولا تعرف عنه حاجة فقررت انى اخد للدير صور 

واعملكم رحلة كانتكم كنت فيه  معايا بالظبط 

يلا كلنا نستعد علشان نركب الاتوبيس 







وصلنا الدير حمد لله على السلامة اول حاجة هتلفت انتباهنا 

هيا الصحراء والجبال الرملية وكمان الجبال الرملية المتحركة وجمال السماء هناك 

زى الصورة ما بتقول 






[/url][/IMG]


قدمنا بقى كنايس الدير 

والصورة دى للدير من برة 






[/url][/IMG]

يلا بقى ندخل من الباب 

اول حاجة هنشوفها قدمنا الكنيسة الجديدة الى بتتبنى 

ودى هتكون عبارة عن كنيسة ومركز او مبنى خدمات ودى صور ليها اثناء البناء 






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]

وعلى ايدينا الشمال الباب الى فيه الكنايس يلا ندخل 






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]

ايوة بس هنا هنلاقى على ايدينا الشمال اول ماننزل السلم كنيسة السيدة العذراء 

ودى الى فيها جسد القديس العظيم الانبا صموئيل المعترف 







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]

يلا ندخل الكنيسة جوة ونصلى القداس 






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]

وهنلاقى على ايدينا اليمين جسد الشهيد العظيم الانبا صموئبل المعترف 






[/url][/IMG]
​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*يلا نطلع من الكنيسة هنلاقى ايه 

على ايدينا الشمال هنشوف مزار الانبا اندراوس الصموئيلى 







[/url][/IMG]
تعالوا ندخل نشوف جوة فى ايه 

هنشوف جسد القديس





[/url][/IMG]
وكمان هنشوف الفرجيات بتاعت القديس 






[/url][/IMG]

ويعض الصورة التزكارية 






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]

ولما  نخرج من المزار ده هنلاقى مزار الانبا بسادة جنبيه 





[/url][/IMG]
هنشوف جوه جسد القديس فقد 





[/url][/IMG]
ناخد بركة ويلا نخرج هنلاقى جنب الكنيسة من الجانب التانى 

مزار القديس الانيا مينا الصموئيلى المتنيح رئيس الدير يلا ندخل نشوف فى ايه 

صورة القديس






[/url][/IMG]
وكمان جسد القديس 






[/url][/IMG]

وبعض المتعلقات الشخصية للقديس






[/url][/IMG]

بعد ما هنخرج هنلاقى سلم يلا نطلع نشوف فى ايه 

هنلاقى بعض الصور الاثرية 






[/url][/IMG]
والمفاجاة الكبيرة صورة لبابا كيرليس بخط يدة اهداها تزكار للدير عند زيارتة للدير





[/url][/IMG]
وصورة لبابا تانية 





[/url][/IMG]
​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*وكنيسة الانبا ميصائيل السائح يلا ناخد بركة 






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]

واكبر مفاجاة وبجد بعتبرها معجزة انى ازور كنيسة الانبا صموئيل الاثرية 

الى موجودة تحت الارض وصدقونى انا رحت الدير اكثر من 20 مرة وعمرى مدخلنا الكنيسة الاثرية 

لانهم دايما قافلينها 

يلا ننزل السلالم واول ما ندخل هنشوف الصور الاثرية دى 





[/url][/IMG]
والكنيسة صغيرة جدا جدا جدا يلا ندخل ناخد بركة 






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]
ويلا نطلع نركب الاتوبيس علشان نقدر نروح المغارة الى بتبعد عن الدير حوالى نص ساعة 

يلا وصلنا شدوا حيلكم علشان تطلعوا حوالى 362 سلمة 

اهيه وصلنا :heat::heat:

هنشوف بعض الصور الاثرية 






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]
معلش بقى مقدرتش اصور المغارة لانهم بيمنعوا دخول الستات 

وكمان ديقة اوى محدش قدر يصورها 

وهنا تنتهى رحلتنا حمدلله على السلامة 

 وتعيشوا لكل رحلة ​*


----------



## جيلان (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسى يا قمر على الرحلة الحلوة دى
صور ابونا اندراوس كمان حلوة اوى هو دمه عسل اساسا*


----------



## صوت الرب (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*رحلة رائعة ...
حسيت من الصور زي كأني زرتنها ...
لإنك مو مخليا شي إلا و مصوريتو
الرب يبارك تعبك و يزيدك كل نعمة*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 ديسمبر 2008)

كانت رحله رائعه بجد يا انجى
بس انا زرت اماكن كتير اوى قوليلى مكانه فين لان صور الاماكن مش غريبه عليا خالص كانى روحتها قبل كده​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*انا بروح الدير ده في شهر 1 كل سنه بجد دير جميل جدااا

ومن احسن واجمل الاديره اللي روحتها

وفي قصه جميله حصلت هناك هبقي اقولهالك بعدين

فكرتيني باخر رحله كانت جميله جدا 

وروحت المغاره مره واحده بس بس جميله جدا

ودي صوره هديه مني للموضوع 





بس أنتي متاكده انك روحتي في الاتوبيس ده أشك 

مرسي أنجي علي الرحله الجميله دي

*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 ديسمبر 2008)

الله ينووووووووووور يا جيجي

صور رائعة حسستيني اني رحت الدير بجد

ربنا يعوضك حبيبتي​


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا جميل علي الرحله الجميله دي بجد
وانا بموت في الانبا اندراوس الصموئيلي

ميرسي يا جميل مجهود رائع وعقبال كل رحله تكون سعيده

يسوع يرعاكي​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسى يا انوووووج على الرحلة الجميلة اوى دى 
وفعلا حسيت انى كنت معاكوا انا رحت الدير ده مرة واحدة تقريبا من زمااااان
ميرسى يا حبيبتى كل رحلة وانتى بخيييييييير​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*اللة عليكي يا انجي 
بجد بجد حسيت كاني روحت الرحلة ولفيت الدير 
صراحة انا مرحتهاش قبل كدة 
مرسي يا جوجو علي الرحلة الجميلة دي 
ربنا يعوضك يا قمر
بس تعرفي انا نفسي لو يسمحولي اروح اقعد الثلاث ايام دول في دير ابو سيفين بابو تلات بتاع الراهبات
هناك بحس بارتياح وسلام نفسي عجيب​*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (7 ديسمبر 2008)

بجد صور جميله وحسستينى ان رحت الدير ربنا يباركك


----------



## 200madona (7 ديسمبر 2008)

بجد دى رحلة جميلة يا أنجى لانك ورتينا اماكن أول مرة أشاهده 
وربنا يعوضك خير عقبا*​*ل الرحلة القادمة لأماكن مقدسة


----------



## بنت الملك22 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

_حلوة اوى الرحلة دى 
بس تصدقي رجعت هلكانة 
روحت البيت مش قادرة 
ههههههههههه
ميرسي يا عسل على الرحلة التحفة دى ​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 ديسمبر 2008)

رحله جميله جدا جدا يا انجى 

تعيشى وتودينا رحلات 

بركه صلوات الانبا صموئيل المعترف  فلتكن مع جميعنا 

اميـــــــــــــــــــن 

ميرررررررررسى على الرحله ياباشا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 ديسمبر 2008)

بجد مرسيه ليكي يا انجي انا كنت فعلا عايزة اروح الدير لاني بحب الدير ده جدا 








ياتري الرحلة الجاية فين معلش اصل انا زهقانة عايزة ازور كل الاديرة اللي موجودة في مصر كلها


ربنا يبارك حياتك وكل سنة وانتي طيبة


----------



## جيلان (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*يلا هنشحططك معانا بقى عايزيين نتفسح *


----------



## engy_love_jesus (7 ديسمبر 2008)

_*

جيلان قال:



ميرسى يا قمر على الرحلة الحلوة دى
صور ابونا اندراوس كمان حلوة اوى هو دمه عسل اساسا

أنقر للتوسيع...


يكون معاكى ما يكون عليكى اى خدمة يا قمر تعيشى وتزورى الاشتراك فين طيب​*_


----------



## engy_love_jesus (7 ديسمبر 2008)

_*

صوت الرب قال:



رحلة رائعة ...
حسيت من الصور زي كأني زرتنها ...
لإنك مو مخليا شي إلا و مصوريتو
الرب يبارك تعبك و يزيدك كل نعمة

أنقر للتوسيع...


يباشا ده انت نورت الرحلة 

وتعيش للرحلة الجاية 

انا اقدر بردة افوت حاجة​*_


----------



## جيلان (7 ديسمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*
> 
> يكون معاكى ما يكون عليكى اى خدمة يا قمر تعيشى وتزورى الاشتراك فين طيب​*_



*ههههههههههههههههه
اه واشكر ربنا واقول ومقلش*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (7 ديسمبر 2008)

_*

swety koky girl قال:



كانت رحله رائعه بجد يا انجى
بس انا زرت اماكن كتير اوى قوليلى مكانه فين لان صور الاماكن مش غريبه عليا خالص كانى روحتها قبل كده​

أنقر للتوسيع...


يباشا حمد لله على سلامة الوصول 

وبعدين الدير ده ميتنسيش ابدا يبنتى 

لان طريقة سهل خالص ولا مليان زلط ولا اى حاجة 

بصى ياكوكى ده غرب مغاغة فى جبل اسمة جبل القلمون 

وكمان الطريق بتاعة صعب شويتين ومعروف بالمدق 

ومليان زلط ورملة كتير اوى 

يارب اكون وصلتلك​*_


----------



## engy_love_jesus (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*


mikel coco قال:



انا بروح الدير ده في شهر 1 كل سنه بجد دير جميل جدااا
بتنور المنيا يباشا 

ومن احسن واجمل الاديره اللي روحتها

وفي قصه جميله حصلت هناك هبقي اقولهالك بعدين

لا هتقولى عليها دلوقتى بقى هيه 

فكرتيني باخر رحله كانت جميله جدا 

ايه بقى الى حصل قولى 

وروحت المغاره مره واحده بس بس جميله جدا

ودي صوره هديه مني للموضوع 





يكون معاك ميكون عليك 
بس أنتي متاكده انك روحتي في الاتوبيس ده أشك 
عيب عليك واحلى من كدة كمان ولا كنا هنتقلب ولا هنعمل حادثة ولا حاجة ولا رجى اتفتحت ولا اى حاجة 

مرسي أنجي علي الرحله الجميله دي



​

أنقر للتوسيع...


اى خدمة حمدلله على السلامة وتعيش لكل رحلة ​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (7 ديسمبر 2008)

_*

فراشة مسيحية قال:



الله ينووووووووووور يا جيجي

صور رائعة حسستيني اني رحت الدير بجد

ربنا يعوضك حبيبتي​

أنقر للتوسيع...


البركة فيكى يافراستنا الجميلة 

يباشا حمد لله على السلامة وتعيشى لكل رحلة​*_


----------



## engy_love_jesus (7 ديسمبر 2008)

_*

نيفين رمزي قال:



ميرسي يا جميل علي الرحله الجميله دي بجد
وانا بموت في الانبا اندراوس الصموئيلي

ميرسي يا جميل مجهود رائع وعقبال كل رحله تكون سعيده

يسوع يرعاكي​

أنقر للتوسيع...


العف ياقمر 
وهو كمان بيموت فيكى 

وتعيشى ياقلبى لكل رحلة​*_


----------



## engy_love_jesus (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*

bent el3dra قال:



ميرسى يا انوووووج على الرحلة الجميلة اوى دى 
وفعلا حسيت انى كنت معاكوا انا رحت الدير ده مرة واحدة تقريبا من زمااااان
ميرسى يا حبيبتى كل رحلة وانتى بخيييييييير​

أنقر للتوسيع...


العف ياقمر على ايه 

بجد انتوا كنتوا فى بالى وعقلى وقلبى وصليتلكم كلكم 

وتعيشى لكل رحلة​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (7 ديسمبر 2008)

_*

rgaa luswa قال:



اللة عليكي يا انجي 
بجد بجد حسيت كاني روحت الرحلة ولفيت الدير 
صراحة انا مرحتهاش قبل كدة 
مرسي يا جوجو علي الرحلة الجميلة دي 
ربنا يعوضك يا قمر
بس تعرفي انا نفسي لو يسمحولي اروح اقعد الثلاث ايام دول في دير ابو سيفين بابو تلات بتاع الراهبات
هناك بحس بارتياح وسلام نفسي عجيب​

أنقر للتوسيع...


العف ياقمر بجدد انا مبسوطة اوى 

انك زرتى معايا مكان عمرك ما رحتية 

اله على الدير ده انا بحبه اوى اوى اوى 

واحلى حاجة فيه هدوءة 

تعيشى ياقمر لكل رحلة​*_


----------



## رانا (7 ديسمبر 2008)

جميله ربنا يبارك​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (7 ديسمبر 2008)

_*

moviemaker قال:



بجد صور جميله وحسستينى ان رحت الدير ربنا يباركك

أنقر للتوسيع...


العف ياموفى 

وتعيش وتزور وتعيش لكل رحلة​*_


----------



## engy_love_jesus (7 ديسمبر 2008)

_*

200madona قال:



بجد دى رحلة جميلة يا أنجى لانك ورتينا اماكن أول مرة أشاهده 
وربنا يعوضك خير عقبا​ل الرحلة القادمة لأماكن مقدسة

أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسية اوى ليكى يمدونا 

ربنا يباركك وتعيشى وتزورى 

يارب نروح الاماكن دى واحنا مع بعض​*_


----------



## engy_love_jesus (7 ديسمبر 2008)

_*


بنت الملك22 قال:



حلوة اوى الرحلة دى 
بس تصدقي رجعت هلكانة 
روحت البيت مش قادرة 
ههههههههههه
ميرسي يا عسل على الرحلة التحفة دى ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


اه يبقى شكلكك اخدتى المغارة جرى شقية من يومك 

حمدلله على سلامتك ياقمر وتعيشى لكل رحلة *_​


----------



## vetaa (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*رحله جميله يا جى جى*
*انتى اصلا عزمتينى عليها قبل ما تمشى*
*والحمدلله كده روحتها معاكى*
*هههههههههه*

*ميرسى خالص ليكى*
*وعقبال الرحله الجايه واشوفك فيها بجد بقى*


----------



## zama (10 ديسمبر 2008)

رحلة حلوة جدا 
اشكرك جدا


----------



## وليم تل (10 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا انجى
على الرحلة الممتعة والرائعة
ووصفك التفصيلى الاكثر من رائع
ولتكن بركة القديس معك ومعنا
ودمتى بود​


----------



## kalimooo (11 ديسمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus رحلة رائعة 
شكراااا اتحت لنا رؤيتها
سلام المسيح​


----------



## الامير الحزين (16 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على تعبك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
غاية فى الروعة غاية فى الجمال
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (5 مارس 2010)

*منتهى الروعة عن جد يا انجى
\واحلى تقييم الك يا الجميلةربنا يباركك*​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أبريل 2010)

صور جميلة جدااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااا

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------

